# Why do we have a crow season?



## Rem270 (Dec 31, 2007)

I was at work looking out the window at some crows in  a grass field and I got to thinking, why exactly do we have a crow season?  You can't eat um so what do you do with um after you shoot them?  Not knocking the sport, just curious.  Does any one here hunt crows and what do you do with the ones you shoot?


----------



## hookedonbass (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't answer your question. It seems silly to me too. However, there used to be a guy at the Buckerama that guided crow hunts and even had a video out that showed the hunts and how to pull the breast out of a crow and prepare it for eating.  Actually, I think he was from around my area - Milledgeville.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 31, 2007)

you can make crow pie.
it is fun calling them in.it's been years since I played with em.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 31, 2007)

i love calling and wing shooting them. way harder than ya think. feed the coyotes with them just like the carp i shoot with my bow ( flame away !!!) if you know any pecan farmers, they will hug your neck for blastin' crows!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 31, 2007)

They are horrible on duck and turkey eggs and also crops. Many people kill them to save other animals and/or there crops.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 31, 2007)

I kill them because I enjoy it and it helps organic produce farm next door to me. The crows peck holes all in their irrigation lines (plastic tubes on the ground). If you have never hunted them, try it, unless you are hung up on the whole "dont kill it if you arent gonna eat it" thing. Not nocking that mentality but it was something I had to get over when I started waxing the black bandits.


----------



## Big A (Dec 31, 2007)

There are only 2 animals that I will kill and not eat:
1. Crows because they get after my duck eggs!!!!
2. Yotes because they get after my deer!!!

As for why we have a season who knows?


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 31, 2007)

I gotcha.  It all makes sense to me.  I wouldn't eat them though!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 31, 2007)

hevishot said:


> I kill them because I enjoy it and it helps organic produce farm next door to me. The crows peck holes all in their irrigation lines (plastic tubes on the ground). If you have never hunted them, try it, unless you are hung up on the whole "dont kill it if you arent gonna eat it" thing. Not nocking that mentality but it was something I had to get over when I started waxing the black bandits.



I am suprised at this based on your stance in other threads.


----------



## Black Crowes (Dec 31, 2007)

PLEASE leave us alone.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 31, 2007)

The short version...

We have a crow season because they are a migratory bird.  We have treaties with Mexico & Canada about migratory bird hunting.  We (the US) were giving Mexico a hard time about them enforcing more reasonable bag limits on wintering waterfowl.  They basically said, "We'll do something about our migratory waterfowl hunting regulations when you do something about your migratory crow killing going on up there..."  So we did, and they did.


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 31, 2007)

Rem270 said:


> I was at work looking out the window at some crows in  a grass field and I got to thinking, why exactly do we have a crow season?  You can't eat um so what do you do with um after you shoot them?  Not knocking the sport, just curious.  Does any one here hunt crows and what do you do with the ones you shoot?




They are still considered a migratory game bird............hence a season for sport shooting.

The ''out'' comes into play when they are causing crop damage..........then it's bust em at will.

They eat pretty good too! 

We killed some that were located a longg way from any public road where they might have eaten carrion.

Boiled em down..............took the meat off the bone,added back to the broth some onions and cream of mushroom soup.

Pretty good!

BTW............this was before West Nile Virus. Had'nt tried eating em since that came onto the scene.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 1, 2008)

i love callin em in and shootin at em. never have hit em though.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 1, 2008)

I've killed several over the years as targets of opportunity.  You'll never hear a farmer complain about a dead crow.  I'd like to try calling them in.  I played with some during turkey season and they covered me up.


----------



## secondseason (Jan 1, 2008)

rip18 said:


> The short version...
> 
> We have a crow season because they are a migratory bird.  We have treaties with Mexico & Canada about migratory bird hunting.  We (the US) were giving Mexico a hard time about them enforcing more reasonable bag limits on wintering waterfowl.  They basically said, "We'll do something about our migratory waterfowl hunting regulations when you do something about your migratory crow killing going on up there..."  So we did, and they did.




I never knew that!  Thats a good factoid!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't care if they taste like fillet mignon, I ain't eating no literal crow.  I eat enough figurative crow everytime I run my mouth about a game and my team loses.


----------



## killabig1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The crow guide is Jerry Tomlin of Milledgeville. Check out his website, I think its eatingcrow.com or something like that. His shoots average 50 kills a morning which is about as much action as any wingshooting.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the season came in because of ravens, during El Nino or one of the storms it was said to have "blown" ravens in. And in order to protect them during crow hunts a season was given. Sounds smart


----------



## deerman1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't really know why we have a season, but a crow is not a game bird. 

OCGA 27-1-2
(35) "Game birds" means the following birds: turkey, quail, grouse, and all migratory game birds.

(43) "Migratory game birds" means all the following birds: brant, coots, cranes, doves, ducks, gallinules, geese, rails, snipe, swans, and woodcock. Birds which are mutations of such birds and birds which are the result of hybridization between such birds or between such birds and other birds are included as migratory game birds.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 3, 2008)

Crows are a migratory game species in Georgia and can be legally taken as specified in the state hunting regulations. They are typically hunted in a manner similar to waterfowl using mouth calls and decoys. They are a challenging and sporting game bird and also provide excellent table fare when properly prepared.

Above from the Ga DNR website....NEVER EVER compare a crow to my waterfowl

Mergansers also provide excellent table fare when burnt just right


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 3, 2008)

i hunt them, if you get on them good its as much fun as anything, i shoot them, take a picture with them, then throw them in the woods.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 4, 2008)

crows are to GA what prairie dogs are to western states.......a lot of fun to shoot at long range.


----------



## Black Crowes (Jan 4, 2008)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE FOLKS PLEASE MOVE ALONG !!!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 4, 2008)

Great wing shooting, a lot of fun, and don't mind taking them cause of the egg eating business. My lease a working farm so we can shoot em year round.


----------



## burresse (Jun 1, 2008)

Rem270 said:


> I was at work looking out the window at some crows in  a grass field and I got to thinking, why exactly do we have a crow season?  You can't eat um so what do you do with um after you shoot them?  Not knocking the sport, just curious.  Does any one here hunt crows and what do you do with the ones you shoot?


See this site: http://www.crowbusters.com/facts.htm


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 1, 2008)

because its practice for dove season!!! LOL


----------



## Wing Shootin (Jun 2, 2008)

About 3 years ago I was Dove hunting on a public field near Macon, Ga. It was still dark as I came into the field to set up. I saw another guy there with his flashlight getting set. After I got ready I walked over to chat before the sun came up. As we talked I mentioned that the other guy looked familiar to me. As it turns out, he was the guy who made the Crow shooting video 10 years earlier. It was produced by GPTV. He even likes to eat those flying rats. I say feed em to the Yotes and when they show up to dinner, shoot them too.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2008)

when is crow season any way


----------



## caver101 (Jul 14, 2008)

Check the DNR website.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 14, 2008)

wanted to put the mojo out last weekend and bust a few but was busy working on deer stands.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've killed a slew of em.  Call em in and let em get all worked up and they will really wrap you up.


----------



## JBax26 (Jul 14, 2008)

They're fun to shoot.  I don't ever fool w/ them after I shoot them though.  Just leave 'em where they fall and let the coyotes do the rest


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2008)

I belive the crow is like Mexico's national bird or something.  It is not just because they are migratory.  I shoot them............because I can when in season or doing crop damage.


----------

